# 07 Duramax frame cracked



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

Just had to replace the front diff from the last storm and my mechanic tells me my frame is cracked in the front on both sides. I have seen the thread on here regarding the topic but I would like to get some more information specific to my case. Is the truck ok to plow with as it sits? My mechanic is making it sound like it is dangerous to even drive. What is the best way to resolve this issue? Weld the crack, steel plates, and gussets? We might get some snow here tonight and I need to know if it would hold up if I plowed with it. Should I get a frame guy to do the work or can any good welder tackle the job? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Get a good frame guy to take a look at it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

i would get it fixed before i use it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

i would not just "weld" it. i was about to buy a truck a a cracked frame and brought it to the frame guy. he said he would put plates in and gussets, basically be the strongest part of the frame. get it done right the first time.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Weld it and gusset it. There are numerous threads on the subject and you can contact http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff202/berpsu/Email.png to order a set of gussets


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

On a 2007.....ridiculous.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Classic or nbs?


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

How many miles?? Truck beat on and worked daily? i def wouldnt plow with it.... Ide talk to a frame guy plates and gusset are def a good idea


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Did this truck have the gussets?


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I wouldn't even drive it to the store to get beer. The trick is to get it fixed before the damage gets to be severe. This is a job for a Pro.


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81052

6-10k should get u a new frame

duramax gvw is maxxed out on on that frame

gm doesnt offer plow prep on that with duramax


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

GM doesn't offer plow preps on Dmax trucks? Really?


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

just on reg cabs it's a option vyu is plow prep 
pre 2011. the gvw is maxed on ext and crews 
gm wipes there hands on frame damages from
trucks w/o the prep pack


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I see........


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

skostur79;1539006 said:


> just on reg cabs it's a option vyu is plow prep
> pre 2011. the gvw is maxed on ext and crews
> gm wipes there hands on frame damages from
> trucks w/o the prep pack


I have plow prep WFI on my 2006 Dmax EC.

WAYNE FIXED IT


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

QUOTE=tuney443;1539155]I have plow prep WFI on my 2006 Dmax EC.



WFI doesnt come up on gm's rpo list ,

again it could be just nbs 2007+
my gm rep told me his when i had a broken one
in the shop

just a heads up if you diff pulls from frame or breaks on the spots 

gm need to see plow prep before you get the big let down like original poster


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

skostur79;1539214 said:


> QUOTE=tuney443;1539155]I have plow prep WFI on my 2006 Dmax EC.
> 
> WFI doesnt come up on gm's rpo list ,
> 
> ...


Like somebody in your life at one time most likely once told you---YOU NEED TO SEE THE WHOLE PICTURE.

Go back and read again my ENTIRE post.


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

yup i missed it 

good luck with that frame replace o.p.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

tacovic;1537964 said:


> Just had to replace the front diff from the last storm and my mechanic tells me my frame is cracked in the front on both sides. I have seen the thread on here regarding the topic but I would like to get some more information specific to my case. Is the truck ok to plow with as it sits? My mechanic is making it sound like it is dangerous to even drive. What is the best way to resolve this issue? Weld the crack, steel plates, and gussets? We might get some snow here tonight and I need to know if it would hold up if I plowed with it. Should I get a frame guy to do the work or can any good welder tackle the job? Thanks in advance.


Have any pictures? And DO NOT use it! You cow,d make something that was fixable not.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Take a camera with you to the frame shop. When he has the truck on the lift with the wheels off get some pics to post so we can see the damage.

You might consider taking it to a shop that specializes in truck repair. They've seen frame cracks before and have experience in what the best fix is.


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

Took it to an experienced welder who welded the crack up, added plates, and gussets for support. Much stronger than stock. I have some pictures if people are interested in seeing the cracks. It is an 07 classic, not the newer body style. Do I have any recourse towards Chevrolet? I feel a little let down. I have always liked these trucks and I knew exactly what I wanted for a plow truck. But now it seems as though the HD at the end of the 2500 doesnt mean a whole lot.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Please post pics. As far as recourse..... Unless your truck has a plow prep package, I think GM wiped their hands clean.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

tacovic;1539420 said:


> But now it seems as though the HD at the end of the 2500 doesnt mean a whole lot.


I always thought the HD on any truck is just gimmicky.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Banksy;1539629 said:


> I always thought the HD on any truck is just gimmicky.


Only time it ever meant anything was on a truck like my C3500HD. I think after 01 they started putting HD on just about everything.

The term Super Duty used to mean something on a Ford also. The F-350 C and C Super Duty used to be equivalent to the now F-450.

..................


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You had to replace the front diff on 07? You must be babying that truck


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/8278734147


__
https://flic.kr/p/8279791816


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

mossman381;1539680 said:


> You had to replace the front diff on 07? You must be babying that truck


The frame mount busted off the frame and made the front diff loose causing it damage. I dont baby the truck but I am not very hard on it either.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What plow you running?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

So the frame cracked an moved enough to bust the front diff and you are asking if it is ok to go out and keep plowing with it?????????


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

White Gardens;1539672 said:


> Only time it ever meant anything was on a truck like my C3500HD. I think after 01 they started putting HD on just about everything.
> 
> The term Super Duty used to mean something on a Ford also. The F-350 C and C Super Duty used to be equivalent to the now F-450.
> ..................


Correct. SuperDuty used to be an actual model. It was a 2wd dually with 10 lug wheels. Everything is called heavy duty these days and it's become a near meaningless term.


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

mossman381;1539693 said:


> So the frame cracked an moved enough to bust the front diff and you are asking if it is ok to go out and keep plowing with it?????????


I believe the frame was cracked long before the front diff mount busted off. The front diff got messed up trying to bust through a pile of snow with my v blade. The guy who had the truck before me plowed with it also so I am not sure what type of abuse he put it through.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Bummer, sorry for your problems.

This is exactly why everybody who doesnt have factory installed gussets needs to get them imstalled now!

One of the first things I did with the most recent used truck I purchased was put those gussets on. It just happens to be a 07 classic also. 

My older 01 2500 hd had them from the factory. 

Has anyone seen a gusseted truck with a cracked frame?

Big thanks to B&B and others who have brought up this issue in the past and made people like me aware of the problem and the way to prevent it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

greenery;1540246 said:


> Has anyone seen a gusseted truck with a cracked frame?


Not once have I ever seen first hand nor heard of a gusseted GMT800 body truck cracking in the area where the gussets go, whether they're factory installed (2001-2002 mainly) or add on. So obviously they do their job.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow crazy, wonder what causes some of these new trucks to do this vs. say my 94' that has had a plow on it since 200 miles (now at 245K). One would think the longevity of the plow being on the truck would weaken the frame over time if they are so problematic? Was a well drilling company vehicle, then mine. It doesnt have a single crack yet. I did buy gussets but need to find a competent installer.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I just put a set of gussets on my 05, Thank You B&B. It's not hard at all. I did my own it took me about an hour and a half. Mine showed no signs of cracking and it may never have but for what it cost and the piece of mind its worth it 10 fold.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The diff brackets break too. Gusset them as well.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

DieselSlug;1540989 said:


> Wow crazy, wonder what causes some of these new trucks to do this vs. say my 94' that has had a plow on it since 200 miles (now at 245K). One would think the longevity of the plow being on the truck would weaken the frame over time if they are so problematic? Was a well drilling company vehicle, then mine. It doesnt have a single crack yet. I did buy gussets but need to find a competent installer.


Yours is one of the fortunate ones as the 88-98's break too, in three different locations actually.

When that body style was still very commonly used for front line snow duty we fixed many many of them. Much of it has to do with how it's operated (abused) and what plow it's running. A guy plowing smartly with a smaller/lighter plow won't usually have a problem. But a throttle jockey, especially with big plow will break it somewhere eventually.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

B&B;1541697 said:


> Yours is one of the fortunate ones as the 88-98's break too, in three different locations actually.
> 
> When that body style was still very commonly used for front line snow duty we fixed many many of them. Much of it has to do with how it's operated (abused) and what plow it's running. A guy plowing smartly with a smaller/lighter plow won't usually have a problem. But a throttle jockey, especially with big plow will break it somewhere eventually.


Now, here's a thought......

Does it matter what kind of mount is on the truck?

I just put a Snow Dogg on my F-150. What I was impressed with was that there was an "A" brace that connects the the mount bar and attaches back to the cross member under the motor.

My thinking is that it should help take the weight off the front frame rail mounts and help transfer some of the energy back to the cross member.

Just thinking out loud.

...........


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

White Gardens;1541866 said:


> Now, here's a thought......
> 
> Does it matter what kind of mount is on the truck?
> 
> ...


Good thought.

Some mounts do a better job of spreading the stress out over the chassis better than others, so yes, that can have some impact on the stress's the chassis has to endure to some degree (depends on the chassis and where it's weak links are in relation to the mount attachment points). But how it's used has a much higher impact on it.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

lilweeds;1541696 said:


> The diff brackets break too. Gusset them as well.


Do you have any pictures of the diff brackets ? I have never heard of those .


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

mossman381;1539693 said:


> So the frame cracked an moved enough to bust the front diff and you are asking if it is ok to go out and keep plowing with it?????????


:laughing:

If I were you, I'd be at the dealership when they opn this morning buying a new/newer truck!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's one I've seen:


100_5300 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


100_5299 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


100_5298 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

Kind of hard to get pictures of, but it has happened before.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I've discussed the broken diff mounts in the past as well. I usually get in there and install a gusset before the mount even goes on. Much easier access then. Thumbs Up


----------

